# Zeus rta or pharaoh mini?



## NATE_ZA (3/2/18)

Hi guys
So im thinking about getting my first rta. I just can't decide on which of the above mentioned to get, it will be my first rta. I do like the zues for the leak proof and like pharaoh for the the deck build as it looks a bit easier than the zues? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## vicTor (3/2/18)

hi, I'm biased, I would say Zeus, it is only my second rta and havent moved on since. love it because it really suits my needs especially in my job where i have not time to worry about a leaking rta, last thing I need. great flavour to boot 

yes, build is a little tricky but I soon got it right, now its easy.

I can not fault the Pharaoh as I have never tried it - have only heard good things

regards

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis (3/2/18)

NATE_ZA said:


> Hi guys
> So im thinking about getting my first rta. I just can't decide on which of the above mentioned to get, it will be my first rta. I do like the zues for the leak proof and like pharaoh for the the deck build as it looks a bit easier than the zues? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Hi, I have reviewed both, first the Zeus then the Pharaoh mini and i was asked on the Pharaoh mini review thread which i preferred. My answer was:

"So close, in fact need more time to commit to an answer, they are that close and both new tanks. But due to not having any condensation or juice coming out the airflow during use i find overall the Zeus as the edge".

Time has passed since then but i would still give the same answer.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Carnival (3/2/18)

I think by the sounds of it (heard good things about both these RTAs) you won’t go wrong with either of them. 

From what I’ve read (and anyone who has either of these RTAs can correct me if I’m wrong) it seems the Zeus might be better for flavour.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (3/2/18)

@NATE_ZA , I have only heard good things about both as they are great RTA's. 

I have the Zeus and it is amazing once you get the right build in there and get the wicking right. The deck looks a bit cramped with the airflow posts but it is not a difficult one to build on. I have added a link for when I did some photos to explain the wicking which helped some other formites, maybe you will find it informative. https://www.ecigssa.co.za/if-you-were-going-to-buy-an-rta.t46608/page-2#post-631458

I am not sure of your vaping preference with regards to wattage and builds but wish you well in your search. Overall I think the Zeus will handle anything you throw at it, it does not leak, and you will not make a mistake if you decide to go that route. Many happy clouds to you!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (3/2/18)

Carnival said:


> I think by the sounds of it (heard good things about both these RTAs) you won’t go wrong with either of them.
> 
> From what I’ve read (and anyone who has either of these RTAs can correct me if I’m wrong) it seems the Zeus might be better for flavour.


I would say identical flavour but the Zeus is leakproof. As for it being tricky to build on it's just tricks of the mind as it's tempting to build in line with the towers when actually you should build offset then bend the wicks round but once you get your head around it i would say building on the Zeus is easy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Carnival (3/2/18)

Timwis said:


> I would say identical flavour but the Zeus is leakproof. As for it being tricky to build on it's just tricks of the mind as it's tempting to build in line with the towers when actually you should build offset then bend the wicks round but once you get your head around it i would say building on the Zeus is easy.



Interesting! Thanks for the info @Timwis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (3/2/18)

Carnival said:


> Interesting! Thanks for the info @Timwis


My wattage range by choice tends to be between 30W - 50W and both are flavour beasts at these wattages but maybe at the lower end 30w-35w the Zeus edges it but once you go over 50W i would have no idea if one has better flavour than the other i assume not but that's just an assumption.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Timwis (3/2/18)

To back up my opinion when i'm not testing tanks the Zeus is the tank i use by choice most of the time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (3/2/18)

Timwis said:


> To back up my opinion when i'm not testing tanks the Zeus is the tank i use by choice most of the time.



I've noticed that ....lol

good reviews, keep em comin !

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/2/18)

Zeus would be my choice. I have both!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Paul33 (4/2/18)

Thanks @NATE_ZA 

Now I have to get a Zeus to see what the hype is all about

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger (4/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> Thanks @NATE_ZA
> 
> Now I have to get a Zeus to see what the hype is all about


its all about the flavour!!! A gazillion hits on the tastebuds!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> its all about the flavour!!! A gazillion hits on the tastebuds!


Flavour is king. What’s the point otherwise in my opinion!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## NATE_ZA (4/2/18)

Thank you for everyone's input it seems like ill be getting the zues

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## veecee (4/2/18)

I bought myself a zeus this week. Dude at the shop built it for me using the coil that comes in the pack. 

Must say im disappointed in the flavour. My NRG tank with vaporesso gt4 coils is way better.

So I assume there is something wrong with the coil, or the way it was installed.

Any recommendations for good coils, and where to position them for most flavour?

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RynoP (4/2/18)

Claptons or fused claptons. the coil or the wicking can be tge problem.


----------



## veecee (4/2/18)

I bought myself a zeus this week. Dude at the shop built it for me using the coil that comes in the pack. 

Must say I'm disappointed in the flavour. My NRG tank with vaporesso gt4 coils is way better.

So I assume there is something wrong with the coil, or the way it was installed.

Any recommendations for good coils, and where to position them for most flavour?

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## RynoP (4/2/18)

Claptons or fused claptons. the coil or the wicking can be the problem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee (4/2/18)

Sorry about the double post. Thx for advice. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee (4/2/18)

I bought mine on friday. The salesperson said that he sold 4 the day before, so they seem very popular. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Room Fogger (4/2/18)

veecee said:


> I bought myself a zeus this week. Dude at the shop built it for me using the coil that comes in the pack.
> 
> Must say im disappointed in the flavour. My NRG tank with vaporesso gt4 coils is way better.
> 
> ...


It is most probably the wicking, have a look at the link in my previous post and try it to see if it makes a difference. Any Clapton or fused Clapton should do the job well enough for you to get good flavour.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/zeus-rta-or-pharaoh-mini.t46967/#post-634721


----------



## veecee (4/2/18)

Thx @roomfogger. Read it, and im gonna go fiddle now

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee (4/2/18)

Picks of the build done by the salesperson. If you zoom in on the coil it looks like some sort of braid. Its very close to the deck, and looks small in there. 

The wick was brushed out before being put into the juice channels, but its touching the bottom.









Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/2/18)

My Zeus was taken by a mate who was over leaking tanks and he is really happy with it. 

I actually ordered another one and there is no question the Zeus RTA is a step ahead of most of the competition. I'm running a 2.5mm Clapton in mine and the flavor is pretty damn good with my Red Pill. And WAY better than the Bravo and Blitzen (both of which I was disappointed with) and still my choice vs the Pharaoh.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (4/2/18)

veecee said:


> Picks of the build done by the salesperson. If you zoom in on the coil it looks like some sort of braid. Its very close to the deck, and looks small in there.
> 
> The wick was brushed out before being put into the juice channels, but its touching the bottom.
> 
> ...


@veecee , It does not like them protruding. The coil doesn't look to bad, but just trim the wicks level with the bottom of the deck and see what happens, this monster does not like overwicking, it kills the flavour.
Maybe have a look at fitting a fused Clapton, it does wonders as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## veecee (5/2/18)

So... I wonder if coils need time to "break in"?

Because after this discussion yesterday, I decided to pit the zeus back on and give it another chance. 

Ive been using it a lot since yesterday, and all day today and its really shining now. Flavour is on point, and it doesnt get hot at all. Such a smooth draw too - im using it wide open. 

Actually loving it at the moment, and ive probably refilled it about 5 or 6 times since yesterday evening. 

Id definitely recommend it. 

Only thing that I dont like too much is that the juice seems to be collecting a bit between the fill ports and the top plate. But its a minor issue.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (5/2/18)

veecee said:


> So... I wonder if coils need time to "break in"?
> 
> Because after this discussion yesterday, I decided to pit the zeus back on and give it another chance.
> 
> ...


Well cotton definitely has a break in period (depending on which cotton you're using), so maybe it was that?

Glad you're getting a good vape out of it though!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## veecee (5/2/18)

I bought cotton bacon. My first time buying. 

I see a lot of love for organic japanese cotton though?

Not really sure which is best though

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (5/2/18)

veecee said:


> I bought cotton bacon. My first time buying.
> 
> I see a lot of love for organic japanese cotton though?
> 
> ...


Ah, there is no best, only what is best for you! The best cotton is a much (and heated) topic of conversation.

Personally I enjoy the breaking in phase of cotton, I think my brain interprets the flavour as "clean". But others don't like that at all. Japanese cotton has it's fans, but I think Cotton Bacon has even more! I use rayon in tanks and whatever I can get my hands on in drippers, at the moment it's the Cotton Candy Collection.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caramia (5/2/18)

veecee said:


> So... I wonder if coils need time to "break in"?
> 
> Because after this discussion yesterday, I decided to pit the zeus back on and give it another chance.
> 
> ...


I use Streaky Cotton (need to finish this packet before I can open my much loved Cotton Bacon), and yep, there is a "break in" time.
Also, try to not fill it to the brim, some juice may also get in the airflow, which causes some spit back and gurgling.

I LOVE my two Zeus RTAs!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## veecee (5/2/18)

@NATE_ZA did you get a zeus?

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

